# Ow thats not going to mend..



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 11, 2007)

Wish id taken a picture..

I woke up to find that one of my blue lobsters (about 4" long) had ripped the other one (3" long) completely in half! This has never happended again ~ has anyone else ever had this problem, it came completely out of the blue, they had never scuffled before.. 

Thats £8 down the drain.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 11, 2007)

Ouch! Did you try feeding it to a mantis so it's not 100% gone?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 11, 2007)

TO be honest there wasnt much left, it had been in the tank for two days, and the Tiger Barbs and the other lobby had already tucked in..


----------

